
Avast: Update to the CCleaner 5.33.1612 Security Incident - campuscodi
https://blog.avast.com/update-to-the-ccleaner-5.33.1612-security-incident
======
agjacobson
For the first time ever, CCleaner 5.33.1612 is offered to immediately update,
without begging you to upgrade, or trying to show you a video, or anything.
The new version is 5.34.6207. The claim is that only the 32-bit version was
affected. See [http://www.piriform.com/news/release-
announcements/2017/9/18...](http://www.piriform.com/news/release-
announcements/2017/9/18/security-notification-for-ccleaner-v5336162-and-
ccleaner-cloud-v1073191-for-32-bit-windows-users)

At least I hope that's what happened.

